# What's The Best Home Gym Equipment For Mountain Bikers?



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Usual stuff. Powerblock adjustable dumbells, squat rack, Rogue Echo bike. Some benches, plus boxes and bands etc. I do mostly body weight for upper body and use the dumbbells when working legs. I also have a PSO-Rite and it's a love/hate thing for sure ?


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

shakazulu12 said:


> I also have a PSO-Rite and it's a love/hate thing for sure ?


I'm glad I'm not the only one here who uses this molded plastic torture device.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

It's going to vary from person to person. For me:

a rowing machine
sets of dumbbells up to currently 30 lbs each
a fee maces
a small sandbag
a box for using a bench or squat marker
metric **** ton of bands
foam rollers
lacrosse ball
medicine ball
handlebar mounted on wood for pushups

Things i have that I haven't used yet: 

trx
pullup bar
agility ladder
battle rope

Wish list but space might be an issue:

punching bag
rock climbing wall
squat rack

Dreadmills suck. I'll walk or run the dogs outside. Don't need one.


----------



## ransom208 (Mar 31, 2021)

t25 exercise videos and a bunch of firewood.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Josh Patterson said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one here who uses this molded plastic torture device.


I have some lower back issues that really only come out while riding, particularly hard pedaling efforts. It stinks as I have to stop every 4-5 miles and stretch for 30-60 seconds before I can continue. Outside of some more core focused off-bike training this device has me very intrigued as part of the fitness routine.

Did any of you get the PSO-rite for lower back issues and if so, did you feel it was helpful?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

i like kettle bell


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

$15....









Amazon.com : Iron Gym Total Upper Body Workout Bar, Black/Grey, 13 x 36.6 x 11 inches ; 2 pounds : Pull Up Bars : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Iron Gym Total Upper Body Workout Bar, Black/Grey, 13 x 36.6 x 11 inches ; 2 pounds : Pull Up Bars : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





and


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I have some dumbbell free weights... I occasionally use.

Tends to be in fits and starts i.e. I'll hammer away at weights for a couple months, whilst still riding.

Then I'll have a month or two where I won't touch them.

Mountain biking is a year round affair, so it keeps my general fitness in check.

I do have a punching bag... but, no where to hang it!?

My old digs had ceiling bracing in the garage for me to hang it up.

Use to do chins there as well.

No place to hang bag in current abode.

In between offs, I'll try and fit some upper body stuff in with free weights/body weight.

Being pushing tin for 30+ years.

Body falls back into sync pretty quickly.

Sent from my Asus Rog 3 [emoji123]


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

The best fitness for a mountain biker? 

1) a mountain bike
2) squats
3) wall sits
4) calf lifts

No goofy equipment necessary.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

The best home gym is another bike.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

PTCbiker said:


> The best fitness for a mountain biker?
> 
> 1) a mountain bike
> 2) squats
> ...


You can do sooo much with body weight squats that will make your legs burn.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

Squat rack, bench, bar and bells, rings, parallel bars, pullup bar, bands. The bands are hugely useful.


----------



## 786737 (Mar 13, 2015)

stripes said:


> You can do sooo much with body weight squats that will make your legs burn.


Yep. Google "100 squat challenge." I did a variation that builds up to a 9-set day totaling 390 squats (100 in the last set). Can confirm the burn.

Workouts like that are perfect when you're on a boring Zoom meeting.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

I've been a gym rat my entire adult life, and I'm 62 now. About 5 years ago I invested in a home gym and it's been life changing. All I need is a High-intensity Interval Trainer for days I don't ride my bike on the trail, and a well-equipped resistance machine to maintain muscle mass across my upper and lower body, as well as my core. My machine is from Hoist and covers virtually any exercise I could want to do, using either the adjustable press-pull bar, leg press, leg extension-curl, or high, mid, and low pulleys. Staying strong not only improves my riding, it will extend my longevity as well, on the trail that is. No supplements for me except for vitamins and a daily dose of benefiber.


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

PTCbiker said:


> The best fitness for a mountain biker?
> 
> 1) a mountain bike
> 2) squats
> ...


Apparently no upper body fitness necessary either?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

This is obviously galaxies away from "the best", but it has been a big part of my life for the last several years and almost certainly saved me from deep despair over the past year and a half.

Compound exercises only for me.

I should have been all over the Zwift thing long before now. I only picked up the bike in January this year during a cold spell that precluded outdoor riding. I have quickly grown to love Zwifting. It's been fun, motivating and above all, incredibly humbling.


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

Recently got an Inspire FT2 gym set. I've really enjoyed it. Not near as fun as riding a bike but I want to mix things up.










Assembly was a little challenging!


----------



## KirkC (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm really hooked on Zwift now as well. Here is my setup


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

We have a basement home gym and have been doing crossfit since 2014. Our gym closed just before the pandemic so we set up our basement and continue to follow a daily cf workout. In addition to strength training and conditioning, I train for marathons and my husband rides enduro motorcycles and trials and together we mtb.

The basement ceiling is too low to do wallballs or boxjumps but we can do all the Olympic lifts and progressions and some gymnastics. We have racks, bars, plates, DBs, KBs, skipping ropes, bands, paralettes etc) Our new setup will be sweet and we'll be able to utilize a higher ceiling and workout as prescribed


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

KirkC said:


> Recently got an Inspire FT2 gym set. I've really enjoyed it. Not near as fun as riding a bike but I want to mix things up.
> 
> View attachment 1932291
> 
> ...


I'm super impressed you got that assembled. Nicely done! I bet the pain from the workouts is nothing in comparison 😝


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Squat/press rack from rogue fitness
Ohio bar + plates
Xmark Adjustable bench

Been doing squats, presses, rows and deadlifts. Will add in cleans.

Trying to get ahold of some adjustable dumbbells.

Not really lifting for biking, just doing both.

Will add some more mats to expand.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Nov 23, 2005)

the one ring said:


> Workouts like that are perfect when you're on a boring Zoom meeting.


Why has this never occurred to me before!?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

cyclelicious said:


> We have a basement home gym and have been doing crossfit since 2014. Our gym closed just before the pandemic so we set up our basement and continue to follow a daily cf workout. In addition to strength training and conditioning, I train for marathons and my husband rides enduro motorcycles and trials and together we mtb.
> 
> The basement ceiling is too low to do wallballs or boxjumps but we can do all the Olympic lifts and progressions and some gymnastics. We have racks, bars, plates, DBs, KBs, skipping ropes, bands, paralettes etc) Our new setup will be sweet and we'll be able to utilize a higher ceiling and workout as prescribed


With all the gyms closing, it's how we ended up with all the stuff we have now. Since winter can be hard to get out and ride anything except cement (and maybe down some stairs), we ended up getting a personal trainer and a lot of dumbbells. And we slowly add. Same with the maces, kettlebells, and a few other things we have.

The rowing machine because a necessity for me because I needed something to build up stamina that wasn't going to be a place to hang clothes off of. Also, I really needed something to strengthen my back and shoulders after years of computer work. I started out barely being able to do a minute at a time. I can now do 15-25 min at a time, so it's nice to see the progress. But cardio equipment is like that. You have to do what you want to, so I'm not going to hop on a dreadmill anytime soon. I also was not about to hop into our neighborhood pool until we were vaccinated.

@cyclelicious what do you use for parallettes? I'm looking for some that aren't too high to be able to use for pushups, and eventually handstand push-ups because of my limited wrist mobility.


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

Josh Patterson said:


> Last year I canceled my gym membership and used the proceeds to invest in home gym equipment. It seems everyone else had the same idea and the prices for new and used workout gear skyrocketed. Now that the world is getting back to normal, I'm still committed to building out my home gym.
> 
> I'm curious if other mountain bikers have done, or are doing the same, and what types of equipment everyone likes or dislikes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

I abandoned the monthly gym membership 10 years ago. Current home gym set up includes Rogue squat rack, bench, 360lbs bumper plates, Ohio bar, Ironmaster adjustable dumbbells, landmine attachment, TRX, black pipe pullup bar, heavy resistance bands, Concept 2 row erg, various kettlebells and the newest addition a Peloton bike. I train for MX and ride MTB for fun and recovery. The Peloton Power Zone/Endurance workouts have improved my MX riding quite noticeably.


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

Adjustable dumbbells (quick change-style) are expensive but really convenient. Suspension training straps are cheap and very versatile.


----------



## AlpineMTBTraining (Apr 26, 2009)

fly4130 said:


> I have some lower back issues that really only come out while riding, particularly hard pedaling efforts. It stinks as I have to stop every 4-5 miles and stretch for 30-60 seconds before I can continue. Outside of some more core focused off-bike training this device has me very intrigued as part of the fitness routine.
> 
> Did any of you get the PSO-rite for lower back issues and if so, did you feel it was helpful?


Definitely try the pso-rite. Hip flexors are frequently a culprit in cycling related back pain.

Also look into your pelvis stability along with hip and thoracic spine mobility. Frequently your low back is stuck between a rock and a hard place above and below it.


----------



## AlpineMTBTraining (Apr 26, 2009)

As a professional trainer I always suggest equipment that gives best bang for your $ with space and versatility as a focus with home gyms.

My essential list
Adjustable dumbbells
TRX
Pull Up Bar
Stability Ball
Resistance band with handles
Mini bands
Trainer/Stationary Bike
Wrist Roller

Nice to have
Trap Bar
2-5 kettlebells
Battle Ropes
Balance Board

Luxury
Squat Rack
Rip Row

Only if you like the equipment
Rowing machine
Treadmill
Ski Erg


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Josh Patterson said:


> Last year I canceled my gym membership and used the proceeds to invest in home gym equipment. It seems everyone else had the same idea and the prices for new and used workout gear skyrocketed. Now that the world is getting back to normal, I'm still committed to building out my home gym.
> 
> I'm curious if other mountain bikers have done, or are doing the same, and what types of equipment everyone likes or dislikes.
> 
> Like I wrote in the intro, I'm curious to learn what other mountain bikers have invested in to build their home gyms, so show us what you've got.


I think it's also somewhat age-specific (I'm almost 59), but here's a few things I think are essential for MTBers to do:

1) Push-ups. Still one of the best general exercises you can do, doesn't require equipment, and really helps with both strength and injury prevention on the bike.

2) Rows of some kind. Whether dumbbells, cable, rowing machine, etc - keeping the shoulder and upper back muscles strong again helps with bike control and injury prevention.

3) A couple kettlebells. I personally think mega-weight squats aren't necessary. Doing kettlebell deadlifts and swings definitely help with quad, glute and some core.

4) A variety of core exercises. Again, doesn't often require equipment, but cyclists tend to be very "planar" in their movements, and adding side planks, planks, glute lifts, and ab stuff really helps me overall.

5) Stuff to help with stretching (lacrosse ball for feet and trigger points goes a long way)

6) I'll still do some work on the "glamour muscles" with dumbbells and a bench (biceps, triceps, lats, chest).

As you get older, lifting heavy stuff above your head is generally a bad idea and more about vanity than results. Same with big weight squats and deadlifts. Just asking for more injuries rather than preventing them.

YMMV


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Stripes! We use the paralettes for L-sit holds to work the abdominal muscles, as well as the hip flexors. I also use the equipment for muscle dips for stronger triceps, but they also hit the chest, shoulders and even the back. This exercise can be done using a bench to isolate the triceps but the paralettes work more the upper body

We don't have the capacity or space to set up rings. At the gym I used to do ring push ups, ring rows, skin the cat, toes to rings etc. so the paralettes are an alternate and good for upper body workouts.

















When we move to our new home we will have a better set up but in the meantime we do what we can


----------



## jbhaji (Oct 9, 2019)

Sorry but the cable machines and “resistance” machines are all gimmicks and a waste of space in my opinion. 
Starting strength type stuff and pullups- Power cage, Olympic bar and plates are all you need.
I’m not sure if it helps with mountain biking at all but I still lift a little.


----------



## Nolan Riding (Jun 10, 2021)

There are a lot of differnt things you can do other than just "hit the gym".

I'm a big fan of compound movements. Unless you are training specifically to race or maximise your performance, any movement will help if done well. Basic movements like squats, deadlifts, hinging movements and spine sparing core exercises are a must for daily life.

If you want to add a little more specificity for MTB, I recommend adding some more pressing and pulling exercises. Another thing to consider is how riding affects our bodies and can limit our range of motion if it's the only activity we do. Simply adding another sport to your life like badminton, squash, rock climbing, etc, will help you move your body in different ways so that you don't get stuck in the same movement patterns.

There's lots of different things you can do that don't directly involve hitting the gym. The reason why you probably ride 2-3 times a week is that you enjoy the sport! Try and find some other activity that forces you to move in different ways and that you enjoy. This way you will benefit from the exercise and stick with it since it's enjoyable.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

jbhaji said:


> Sorry but the cable machines and "resistance" machines are all gimmicks and a waste of space in my opinion.
> Starting strength type stuff and pullups- Power cage, Olympic bar and plates are all you need.
> I'm not sure if it helps with mountain biking at all but I still lift a little.


I've been working out religiously for 40yrs and have tried virtually every form of exercise equipment. I've done a lot of pull-ups and dips over the years, and would agree that those are incredible movements for adding muscle and strength. Thinking about adding a station to my home gym. Likewise, I love doing squats in a power cage or smith machine, and definitely see the benefit of those power movements. However, to say that resistance machines are a gimmick is flat wrong. The machine I have is incredible and gives me a great workout. Admittedly not as good as free weights, but by no means a gimmick. For me the convenience is the difference maker, and I have plenty of space for it.

Stay strong in whatever manner works best for you!


----------



## Voodoo Child (Sep 12, 2007)

My home gym consists of:

Treadmill
Powerblock dumbells
Power bands
Flat Bench
PTP Total Resistance band set with a homemade wall mounted rack - hooks at various levels
Double end boxing bag 
For anyone looking for a boxing type workout and doesnt have the ability to hang a heavy bag - a double end bag is an amazing tool. YouTube "double end bag drills". You can pick one up on Amazon for about $50.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

fly4130 said:


> I have some lower back issues that really only come out while riding, particularly hard pedaling efforts. It stinks as I have to stop every 4-5 miles and stretch for 30-60 seconds before I can continue. Outside of some more core focused off-bike training this device has me very intrigued as part of the fitness routine.
> 
> Did any of you get the PSO-rite for lower back issues and if so, did you feel it was helpful?


I have disk degenerative disease (in reality, it's just old man who's body has a lot of hard miles on it), and have had hip surgery on one hip, and need the other one done (cam impingement/ torn labrum).

I can't speak specifically to the PSO-rite (I went with the hip hook), but can 100% tell you that keeping your psoas happy will help your lower back.

I am fortunate to have access to top, pro sports level Doc's and PT, and have been taught that healthy hips are the key to reducing lower back issues.


----------



## AlpineMTBTraining (Apr 26, 2009)

NS-NV said:


> I have disk degenerative disease (in reality, it's just old man who's body has a lot of hard miles on it), and have had hip surgery on one hip, and need the other one done (cam impingement/ torn labrum).
> 
> I can't speak specifically to the PSO-rite (I went with the hip hook), but can 100% tell you that keeping your psoas happy will help your lower back.
> 
> I am fortunate to have access to top, pro sports level Doc's and PT, and have been taught that healthy hips are the key to reducing lower back issues.


That hip hook looks good. The PSO-Rite is a useful piece of equipment, but it is over hyped and over priced.

The best DYI for hip flexor release is using the end of a theracane. If you know how to get the psoas by going through your abdomen it is almost as good as a skilled clinicians hands


----------



## Will Murphy AR (Jul 8, 2021)

Josh Patterson said:


> *Editor's note: *_This article was updated on 6/24/2021 with product recommendations based on feedback from the Mtbr community. _
> 
> Mountain biking is a great workout, but if it's the only exercise you do, you may find some muscles become overworked while others remain under-developed. This is a recipe for injury. Cross-training should be a key part of any mountain biker's fitness routine. We reached out to the Mtbr community to ask what pieces of workout gear do they rely on when not on the bike. Here's a round-up of some of the most popular home exercise equipment for mountain bikers.
> 
> ...


Good list. That squat rack will be a lot more useful with the addition of a bar and plates. Olympic sizing. Bumpers if want to add in Olympic lifts or other movements in which you might drop the bar. Dead wedge for deadlift weigh changes. Stall mats to protect floor and equipment.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Resistant Bands
Gymnastic rings
Sand bag

First 2 could be thrown in bag pack and carried around everywhere

That allowed me to progress over last 1,5 during the covid lockdown in upper and lover body strength;

As hint: BMX/ dj bike allows you to progress on your or neighbor driveway during the lunch break within bike handling skill's


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Here is the adjustable dumbbell set by Ironmaster. Quality is good, all metal with knurled handles. This set can go up to 75lb, and further to 90lb with the heavy handed add on (weights bolted to the inside handle). You can go higher weights with additional kits.

They are very nice to use just like a good set of regular dumbbells. The one downside is you have to unscrew and change 4x weights each time you want different weight.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

From my 64 years on this planet i have to mention KettleBell. and the floor. Do not over exercise. Stretch, watch videos on you tube, yoga.


----------



## ucdengboss (Apr 4, 2012)

Related article on body weight and weightlifting for cyclists. I know TrainerRoad caters more to road cyclists but I am sure this would carry over to MTB as well.









Strength Training for Cyclists: 10 Exercises for Cycling Weight Training - TrainerRoad Blog


Stronger cyclists are faster cyclists, and every rider can benefit from strength training. Though many of us avoid it, strength training can dramatically improve our abilities with just a few simple exercises each week.




www.trainerroad.com






Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## rosindamove (5 mo ago)

Thanks for sharing the best home gym equipment for mountain bikers. I am also a beginner mountain biker. I'm working on creating my mini gym at home, but it doesn't seem easy. I just bought the basic equipment that I found on lumina.com.ph. I bought the Exercise Bar, the Under-Desk Treadmill, the Ankle Weights, and a few more. But after reading what you shared, I realized I forgot a lot of essential equipment. So now I have to review everything and continue my shopping. My mini gym has to be ready as soon as possible.


----------

